# Am I the only one with this weed?



## Jorabi (Mar 14, 2021)

I have searched online last year and now and I can't find this one. For the past 5 years it has been covering my back lawn, which admittedly I don't fuss with, every couple of feet. It grows back so darn fast that it's the only reason I have to mow so often! These spindles literally grow back to 10-12 inches in 4 days. The rest of the lawn is 3 inches.

Nobody wants to walk on the lawn with these spindles all around their legs lol.. I would happily spread weed control but I'd really like to identify them first.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

That looks like ribwort plantain (Plantago lanceolata).


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

You're close. I think its English Plantain. The flower head looks more like it than ribwort.


----------



## Jorabi (Mar 14, 2021)

****o1 said:


> You're close. I think its English Plantain. The flower head looks more like it than ribwort.


That's it! Thanks very much.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

****o1 said:


> You're close. I think its English Plantain. The flower head looks more like it than ribwort.


Just another name for Plantago Lanceolata.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Well whatdaya know. You're right! Around here its called english plantain and when I googled ribwort the pictures all showed a dark flower head.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Weeds called by different names in different regions can sure make chasing solutions difficult on the internet!

Hope this is of assist!

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/buckhorn-plantain/


----------

